# Fans for tanks!



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I am about to start making up some fans/brackets for my own tank. Mine will be directly over the sump, so, laying flat.

I have some ideas for edge mounted designs too. Was thinking of 3-4" fans (sourcing them now).

Is there anyone else that would be interested in something like this? If there are enough people that would like them;

A - cheaper materials, as I would be buying in quantity
B - Less time. If I am cutting one piece, its only a minute to do X more cuts

So, post here, message me. Need something very specific, I am sure I work with that too!


----------

